# Corporate Gifts - any ideas?



## buglet (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi All

A bit of a random question - does anyone know of any companies in Dubai that do quality corporate gifts. Colleagues are going on a business trip and want to take gifts from dubai- but I can't seem to find any companies here that do that sort of thing.

any help most appreciated!

Thank you


----------

